
Show HN: SSHecret – an ssh-agent for every domain - thcipriani
https://github.com/thcipriani/sshecret
======
pythonovice
While this is cool, nobody should be using agent forwarding in 2017. Use
ProxyCommand or ProxyJump

[https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/OpenSSH/Cookbook/Proxies_and_J...](https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/OpenSSH/Cookbook/Proxies_and_Jump_Hosts#Jump_Hosts_
--_Passing_Through_a_Gateway_or_Two)

